# Dunkin is a serious talker



## Dunkin73108 (Sep 29, 2008)

Hey everyone. It's been awhile since my first couple of posts. My Dunkin "aka Superman" is progressing really nicely. He's now about 7 months old. 

I'm now convinced that it's a male. First of all, his ability to talk is incredible. He whistles and imitates everything. He's beginning to molt now and all the feathers around his face and crest are starting to turn yellow. The orange under his eyes used to be light orange and gray, but now it's becoming bright orange. 

I'm also amazed at the fact that he loves to take showers with me. At first I brought him into the bathroom just to get some moisture, because he doesn't like a spray bottle. Then one day he just jumped off the shower rod and right into the water. Now if he hears me showering he's screaming like a mad man.

Some of the words he says:
Superman, Whatyadoin, Hello, Bird, Crazy bird, Sexy, Beautiful, Yo, Dale, Megan, I love you, giggity, giggity, wonderful, pretty, hey 

Some of his songs he whistles, 
Family Guy intro, Imperial March, Andy Griffin

Other Sounds, 
Telephone, Outside Birds, Dog bark, 

I play a PC game called Team Fortress 2 alot, he also started making some of the sounds from the game.

All this chatter only started about 1 month ago. It was amazing. One day he just started going crazy talking, whistling and singing. 

He's only 7 months old. Is this normal?


----------



## Cheryl (Dec 27, 2008)

My boys that were born in late August are NON STOP! I'm assuming it is pretty normal.  
They whistle "when the saints come marching" "star wars imperial march" "enzyte commercial" from comedy central :lol:, wolf whistle, and charge. They also say hello, good morning, I love you, and what are you doing?
They also have a monkey laugh. I taught Chikee to do it and now all the birds copy him. They learned "when the saints come marching" from him. Chikee is either 4 or 5.. I have to calculate haha.
As my birds start to become older they don't whistle as much, but they still do occasionally.


----------



## Aly (Jul 30, 2007)

Ziggy doesn't shut up either..I wake up to kissing sounds and hey baby and go to bed hearing it...Not that I mind.


----------



## sweetrsue (Jul 8, 2008)

Wow he really does have a pretty big vocabulary! I have a couple of 5 month olds that talks but not that much! You must talk to Dunkin a lot!


----------



## Danielle (Aug 15, 2008)

That's incredible! I talk to Harley constantly, but he just makes noise rather than whistling or talking.


----------



## atvchick95 (Sep 17, 2007)

none of mine talk but they whistle from sun up until i shut their light out at 9 pm - and how they ever get a nap I don't know I've walked in the birds room many times to them napping yet whistling - just not as loud as normal lol 

Quiet does NOT exist in my house lol


----------



## Danielle (Aug 15, 2008)

LOL I can't imagine what that must be like. Harley just has this sort of single note whistle, which he uses a lot. It only really gets loud at my place when the kookaburras start up, Quinn gets really rowdy.


----------

